# Feeling intimidated



## JoJo7 (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi ladies,

We are slowly moving forward in the process and having made the decision to apply to egg share we have filled out the initial forms and have our next consultation on Monday.

This will be only the second time we've been in the room with the consultant and I always feel so intimidated and shy about asking questions. I get a bit flustered and don't take in the info as well as i want to. I always seem to feel like an inadequate little girl in a room full of adults! Silly I know.

has anyone else  felt this way? And does anyone have any tips or advice to help me on Monday?

Thank you 
Jojo xx


----------



## tazza_uk (Apr 23, 2012)

hi jojo,

its not silly at all.  There is so much information at any meeting it can be quite overwhelming.  There have been numerous times I have left like a zombie and cant remember a word that has been said.  

Hopefully some helpful hints....

Write down all your questions in a notebook and take it with you.  have some space to write their answers and ask again for clarification.  Sometimes the staff can go a bit fast as they are so used to it and forget that the patients may be hearing this information for the first time and needs a minute or two for it to sink in.
I asked our clinic to copy me in with everything, letters to GP, file, blood results etc.  We found this very beneficial and always good for future reference or questions at next meeting.

Don't be afraid to ask anything.  Someone somewhere will have asked before.

Good luck for Monday! fingers crossed xxx


----------



## JoJo7 (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks Tazza - that's a really good idea asking to be included in all correspondence, I'll definitely ask for that too. I'll spend some time with DH this week writing down all the questions that we would like to ask and have my trusty notebook at the ready on Monday.

I see from your sig that your HSG was a nasty experience - mine too! Absolutely horrific and I wonder how they knew you were allergic to the iodine? I was very sick afterwards and they had to tip the bed whilst I was laying on it as apparently I went sheer white and almost passed out. I wonder if that's what the matter was with me? Nobody else I've spoken to had that much pain and it kinda made me frightened for egg collection and transfer, but the lovely ladies on here put my mind at rest re that one 

Thanks again  
Jojo xx


----------



## tazza_uk (Apr 23, 2012)

Jojo, 

No problem, glad to give some helpful hints.  

I was rushed into hospital a few hours after my HSG and admitted when they queried allergic reaction.  After lots more tests during the night they finally worked it out and have updated my notes for allergy advice.  I was worried but a few ladies from the local clinic have been able to tell me exactly what goes on for EC/ET, which has reassured me.

The wonderful ladies on here and those I have met through the local support group have been amazing.  Answer all questions and down to earth no medical babble!

Good luck xxx


----------



## JoJo7 (Aug 24, 2013)

Ooooh that does sound nasty - im glad they got to the bottom of it and pleased to hear that EC/ET is not as bad 

I see from your sig that you are due to re-start treatment this month - how is it all going for you so far?

Jojo xx


----------



## tazza_uk (Apr 23, 2012)

Ive not yet had the chance to experience EC/ET as previous cycle was cancelled before it go that far, so I am relying on the information from others.

Due to start on provera this cycle on Sunday.  New drug so a bit apprehensive but hopefully things will work better this time. Can only hope!

Are you feeling any less intimidated now you have a 'game plan' as such? Bombard them with every question under the sun   

xxx


----------



## JoJo7 (Aug 24, 2013)

Hey Tazza, hope your first few days on the new drug are going okay so far? x


----------



## tazza_uk (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi JoJo, 

so far so good, bit of a sore head but ive been running around really busy.

Was it today you had your appointment? How did it go if you don't mind me asking.

xxx


----------

